
Ask News.YC: What are your top news sources? - rokhayakebe
news.yc, techcrunch, nyt, gigaom.....techmeme
======
pg
News.YC and the front page of the NYT in the line at Starbuck's. _The
Economist_ when I visit Robert Morris's house. I sometimes still check reddit.

------
Bluem00
I suggest monitoring Arts and Letters Daily <http://aldaily.com> to get the
best bang for your buck (where the currency you're spending here is time).
Every day the site lists three of the best articles covering subjects of
import from anywhere on the web. Often the articles have a theme, and cover an
issue from multiple angles.

------
jonnytran
At first I thought you were asking pg to add a page to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/lists> that listed the sources/domains of
submissions sorted by most-submitted. That would be interesting.

~~~
jonnytran
I re-posted this on the feature requests page
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=93611> so maybe you guys should vote for
it there.

------
icky
Real-world news:

wikiepedia's "Current Events" page, google news

Nerd-world news:

programming.reddit, science.reddit, news.yc (though lately I've resorted to
upvoting stories that are actually "Hacker News"...)

Slashdot has gotten surprisingly good again in recent years (most of the dregs
have gone to other sites), and the snarky tags (that users inevitably add)
instantly indicate when an editor messes up or gives a crappy summary.

------
gensym
The Economist, All Things Considered & Marketplace (National Public Radio
programs in the US).

I regularly read the NYTimes opinion pages and occasionally more of the
NYTimes for background if I find I'm missing it.

I listen to the New Yorker (Audible.com offers it as a for-pay podcast).

I Tivo the McLaughlin group every week and occasionally even watch it when I
have a hankering for talking heads.

I used to read the NYTimes religiously, but I've become convinced that the
idea of regular news consumption in non-varying amounts is poison b/c of the
way it elevates the importance of trivial events that happen on slow news days
(see any local TV newscast in the US for the extreme version of this).

I think the Economist is somewhat immune to this effect because of its
international focus. NPR survives this effect pretty well because it has
enough arts/humanities-oriented material to round out slow news days.

------
davidw
I take a look at cnn.com, corriere.it, ilsole24.com to keep up with world
news. This site, programming.reddit.com for computer stuff, with a quick
glance at lwn.net and slashdot. The Economist to have something to read for...
those moments when the laptop wouldn't be easy to drag along.

If I were in Italy or the US, I think I would consider a local paper, to read
about local goings on. If I subscribed to a more international paper, I think
I'd go for the Financial Times.

I'm a bit of an information junkie:-/

------
mhartl
_The Economist_ (the absurd price for the print edition is, alas, worth it),
Hacker News, Google News and Yahoo News.

I sometimes check reddit when the Hacker News anti-procrastination feature
locks me out. :-)

N.B. There have been some recent claims here at news.YC that _The Economist_
has been going downhill recently. This may be true, but I've been reading it
for the better part of a decade and haven't noticed any decline in quality.

------
bayareaguy
For my kind of "news", I like

\- <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org>

\- <http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.announce>

\- <http://archives.postgresql.org/pgsql-hackers>

\- <http://www.freshnews.org>

------
Fountainhead
I'm surprised more people don't listen to NPR. NPR is my main news source I
compliment that with the economist, news.yc, and reddit, though less so
lately. Frontline from pbs whenever they have a new one out.

Podcasts: Highlights from PBS: The NewsHour with Jim Lehrer on the media apm:
marketplace NPR: it's all politics talk of the nation science friday

------
auferstehung
NPR: you can't beat radio for multitasking. CSPAN: I like my political news
relatively unfiltered. Hacker News: this is anthropormorphic. if not true,
this comment wouldn't exist. Slashdot: consistent quality. the response of /.
on 9/11 made a lasting impression on me. Google News: general overview.

------
myoung8
news.yc, the wsj, techcrunch (increasingly less so, though)

~~~
marketer
I've been trying to stay away from TC as well. Their stories are well written,
but it's a heavily biased source as many of their editors are invested in the
companies they promote.

------
wyclif
Daily Mashup: <http://dailymashup.com/> NewsMap:
<http://www.marumushi.com/apps/newsmap/newsmap.cfm>

------
paulsb
In no particular order:

Slashdot, BBC, Gizmodo, New Scientist, Bilogy News Net, Eureka Alert, YC News
(of course), TechCrunch (US and UK), Techgain, How To Change The World,
VentureBeat, Get Venture, FoundRead.

------
tarkin2
haha - news.ycombinator.com Seriously, i've never submitted anything. I've
been tempted to link to a few things from boingboing and mind hacks but never
actually done so.

------
danw
Mainly people I follow on tumblr and twitter.

I've found that checking news sites and RSS only once a week makes me far more
productive and I don't miss out on much

------
chaostheory
<http://web20.originalsignal.com/> -aggregates everything like a newspaper

------
ALee
I read Wired and the Economist (taking the laptop into the bathroom is just
too much).

News.YC is generally the best filter for relevant news.

------
aswanson
I like mashable.com. Stop by reddit once in a while to get my rda of what's
new with my man Ron Paul.

------
__
The Economist, BBC News, Al Jazeera.

------
Kaizyn
news.bbc.co.uk (the UK edition as they cover things a bit differently than for
their international edition)

<http://news.myway.com/> \- a number of the standard news sources through a
fairly clean interface.

------
cellis
nickb

------
streblo
slashdot

~~~
__
link plz??????

------
hhm
news.yc, google reader (mostly maths, science, and tech blogs), science.reddit
& programming.reddit sometimes, and I'm liking slashdot lately.

~~~
brent
have any good math blog recommendations?

~~~
hhm
These are most of those I follow... as you'll see, it's very difficult to find
good material on maths and physics blogs, or at least I've had difficulties on
finding it.

Maths: <http://www.arsmathematica.net/> <http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/>
<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/> (not exactly maths but...)
<http://plus.maths.org/blog/> <http://terrytao.wordpress.com/>
<http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/> <http://blog.plover.com/> (sometimes)
<http://blog.wolfram.com/> <http://gowers.wordpress.com/>

Physics: <http://backreaction.blogspot.com/>
<http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress> (very biased)
<http://angryphysicist.wordpress.com/> <http://scottaaronson.com/blog>
<http://motls.blogspot.com/> (very biased)

------
henning
programming.reddit, yc, anarchaia.org, google news

~~~
hhm
I didn't know anarchaia, very interesting blog, thank you!

------
samwise
fox news ........no. news.com, reddit,digg,google news, AP, yahoo news,
gigaom, techcrunch and last buy not least YC

------
uuilly
non-tech news:

economist.com

realclearpolitics.com

(Heavy flash-blocking required for both.)

------
edw519
news.yc, nyt, reddit, my Aunt Helen (she seems to know about everything as it
happens)

------
superjared
bbc news, the guardian

------
wumi
nyt, usatoday, wsj, reuters, local news

------
brent
nyt, economist, the daily show

------
DXL
Tech: TechMeme, news.yc, TechCrunch US Politics: Huffington Post Various:
reddit, FSJ

------
curi
popurls, yc

